# A Quiz Question For Sci-Fi Fans



## Spalding (Sep 23, 2011)

Three writers, whose last names are starting with the same letter, wrote sequels (each - just one novel) to one famous sci-fi novel cycle. All three full titles of sequels contain the title of that cycle.  Name these three authors, please.


----------



## The Judge (Sep 23, 2011)

I rather assume you know the answer, so this isn't a book search matter, which is designed, strangely enough, for people who are searching for specific books, the titles of which they have forgotten.

I'm therefore moving it to the SFF Lounge temporarily, though I can see it might end up in Playrooms, if it takes off.


----------



## Spalding (Sep 23, 2011)

No, I don't know the answer and I have to get it in 5-6 hours.


----------



## Ian Whates (Sep 23, 2011)

Greg Bear
David Brin 
and Greg Benford.

  Sequels to Asimov's Foundation series.


----------



## Spalding (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

